
Ask HN: What Investment Could Be Next Big Thing Like Bitcoin, Ethereum, etc.? - gremlinsinc
I&#x27;m curious - I keep thinking ... If I&#x27;d bought bitcoin, or ethereum early on, or if I&#x27;d invested in Apple in 1998 what would my life be like...<p>What are some modern day investments that you think could end up like Bitcoin or Ethereum someday, but are currently cheap to buy in?
======
nameless912
Odds are very good you don't know about them. the people that got onto bitcoin
so early that they could seriously be millionaires now got on it at the very,
very beginning before hardly anyone knew about it.

As for Apple, everyone in the world would have told you it was a losing bet in
1998. You would have been a moron to buy it at that point, it was a year from
collapse at best. The fact that it exploded back into prominence and relevance
to become the behemoth it is today was totally unpredictable, and
realistically you wouldn't have a snowball's chance in hell of picking "the
next Apple".

------
forgetsusername
> _but are currently cheap to buy in?_

It's utterly unpredictable. There are literally thousands individual of stocks
that were once cheap, most of them completely unknown companies, businesses or
markets. Spread your money around and you'll win some (and lose some).

The other problem is "getting out". It's one thing thing to catch lightning in
a bottle, but a whole other to pull the trigger and sell to capture your
gains. FOMO and all that.

------
gus_massa
Not an answered, just repeating a common warning:

> _Never invest more than you can afford to lose._

------
Artlav
_> If I'd bought bitcoin, or ethereum early on, or if I'd invested in Apple in
1998 what would my life be like..._

A constant regret of having only bought/mined X instead of 1000*X.

Seriously, back when i first heard about Bitcoin, they seemed almost like a
joke. I mined a bunch (difficulty was still in two digits, you could do it on
a CPU. There was a button in the Bitcoin Client called "Generate") just in
case they would be worth something in the future (it looked like a neat joke
after all), but quickly lost interest...

Thing is, such opportunities are often only apparent in hindsight. So, either
you know a certain industry well enough to spot something unusual and bet on
it, or go the VC route and bet a little on everything that sounds kinda
promising.

------
TheAlchemist
You should not use 'investment', 'bitcoin', 'big thing' in the same sentence !

------
inlineint
I believe that AI. But while there are a lot of AI start-ups now, it's hard to
pick right ones that can make you rich.

Of course you can invest in Google which claims to be an AI company, but it is
already not cheap to buy.

